# 2018 SWAT Schedule



## MerkyWaters (Nov 28, 2017)

Small Water Angler Teams will have our annual meeting at Sidelines Grille (147 Reinhardt College Parkway #6, Canton GA 30114) this Thursday November 30, 2017 starting at 7pm.

See everyone there!

www.smallwateranglerteams.webs.com
https://www.facebook.com/smallwateranglerteams/


----------



## MerkyWaters (Dec 1, 2017)

2018 SWAT Schedule
1.20.18 - Rereg SL-3
2.10.18 - Lathem 8-3
3.10.18 - Rocky SL-3
3.24.18 - Hickory Log SL-3
4.14.18 - Rocky SL-3
5.19.18 - Lathem 8-3
6.9.18 - Hickory Log SL-3
7.14.18 - Rereg NIGHT 7pm-2am
9.15.18 - Lathem 8-3
Classic TBD


----------

